# Nursing Blister (baby)



## kands (Aug 17, 2005)

My 18 month old daughter frequently gets a blister in the middle of her top lip and I assume it is from nursing. Why does this happen and how can I avoid it? I feel so bad when that huge piece of dead skin eventually peels off her little lip!


----------



## mhr1406 (Jul 9, 2006)

My ds gets this when he pulls his lip in a little while nursing. This happens when his latch gets lazy and he pulls in his top lip a little.
All you need to do is watch her latch. Make sure that her top lip is flared out. If she has it pulled in a little just adjust her latch by sliding you finger across under her lip.

HTH


----------



## kands (Aug 17, 2005)

She definitely does have her top lip in a little at time. I will correct it in the future--thanks so much!


----------



## copykitten (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you for this post. My daughter has done this since birth. Although, her latch is getting better, it still happens every so often. Thank you.


----------

